# Italian style espresso bean



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a top notch Italian style espresso coffee bean? I like my espressos to be just like you would get in a good Italian coffee bar, but can't describe exactly what that would taste like!

I suppose a rich dark thick taste but no hint of fruit!! Any suggestions?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you tried Raves Italian Job. Darkish roast without any complex fruit stuff.

Not the most complex of beans but for something in the traditional roast it's pretty dam good. I really rate it.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Second that, still my go to bean, it's soo cheap, if you buy a kg probably the cheapest on the market,( including in the undrinkable supermarket stuff)


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Orangertange said:


> Second that, still my go to bean, it's soo cheap, if you buy a kg probably the cheapest on the market,( including in the undrinkable supermarket stuff)


I tried the espresso starter pack Italian job signature blend and fudge all nice but though the Italian job was excellent and have a KG coming was surprised at the price saving on a KG

Very similar to Kicker from has bean (to me anyway)

Cheers Jim


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Coffee compass Brighton lanes blend. For me it's so reminiscent of espresso I had in Italy I did a whole thread on it here if you search back


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations. Order has been in to Rave for Italian Job Blend, Fudge Blend and Signature Blend!


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

When I'm done with them, I'll try the Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes Blend!!!


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Corvid said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. Order has been in to Rave for Italian Job Blend, Fudge Blend and Signature Blend!


Not half an hour ago I placed an order for the very same (before reading this).

Looking fwd to trying it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fudge did nothing for me. Italian Job has a bit of robusta in so has a kick. Signature I cannot remember if I have had. Italian beans usually have robusta in as a blend and are quite dark. If you rang Richard at coffee compass I am sure he would say the brighton lanes but they also often have beans in they are playing with and might recommend something to try. I have just bought 3 kilos of stuff they do not normally roast quite so dark, but assure me the bean can take it, and I trust their judgement! They are dearer that Rave on the whole, but..............


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Fudge did nothing for me. Italian Job has a bit of robusta in so has a kick. Signature I cannot remember if I have had. Italian beans usually have robusta in as a blend and are quite dark. If you rang Richard at coffee compass I am sure he would say the brighton lanes but they also often have beans in they are playing with and might recommend something to try. I have just bought 3 kilos of stuff they do not normally roast quite so dark, but assure me the bean can take it, and I trust their judgement! They are dearer that Rave on the whole, but..............


That's one thing I love about Coffee Compass that if you ring Richard with your thoughts and feedback on a bean you've had from him , he is always willing to accommodate and try a different roast from his standard profile for that bean to suit your tastes, that and the little samples of new stuff he's trying that get thrown in are what take me back to them time after time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Corvid said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. Order has been in to Rave for Italian Job Blend, Fudge Blend and Signature Blend!


Fudge and Signature are more for Milk based drinks.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Signature blend is really good too but it's Brighton lanes that gets my vote


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok have now given the first 3 a good try, and would rate them as, best Italian Job, definitely had a robusta kick!, second Signature, which I found a bit tangy! and last Fudge, which I didn't like much at all! I now have 500g of Brighton Lanes winging its way to me, and I am anticipating great things from this one!!!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Going through Brighton Lanes now and enjoying it in milky drinks. Jampit next then Signature.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I found all three quite enjoyable, and forgiving to dial in and brew. I managed to pull consists shots with these which for a beginner was just what I needed.

In particular Italian Job and Signature were lovely in milk, I don't remember fudge being bad either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Corvid - Fudge blend for me was a milk based espresso blend , it tasting notes aren't modelled on being an " Italian style espresso " particularly so if that's the taste profile your looking for then it wouldn't be totally unsurprising if the fudge blend didn't match your expectations .

Same with signature blend aimed at predominantly milk based drinks , chocolate and nuts. I might suggest if you found it a bit tangy ( sour ? ) then possible this could be down to the brew ratio used or the temperature it's been extracted at. Hard to tell though , might again just not be to your taste

If you want to try an old school blend but without the robusta in it , this might be worth a try

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee?product_id=84

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/blake-mk4-2014


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Will do Mrboots, but have now tried Brighton Lanes and I really like it!!! But am still keeping an open mind to suggestions!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suspect Brighton lane with be a little punchier and darker than the ones I have recommended but trying new coffee is great fun


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The jampit is a lot oilier than the Lanes but interesting. Could well get further into both of these.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Another shout for Brighton Lanes. The most authentic Italian roast I've tried.


----------

